# Ėrtem, jól írtad!



## don't know hungarian

*W*hat does "ertem" mean?


----------



## gorilla

"értem" means "I understand (it)."

"ért" is the verb "to understand", "-em" is the definite first person singular conjugation suffix.
("Jól írtad" means "you wrote it correctly")


----------



## Fredsky

It can have 3 different meanings depending on the stem of the word.
If the stem is the verb "ér", then "ér+t" is the past tense of "ér" and the word means something like "I reached it", "I touched it", "I experienced it" depending on the prefix (el-, meg- etc)
If the stem is the verb "ért", then it means "I understand it", "I get it".
If the stem is the morpheme "-ért" (= "for") then it means "for me".


----------



## gorilla

That's true, but he provided the context, and from there it is clear that the meaning is "I understand".


----------



## Fredsky

I missed the context in the title, however the sentence (Értem jól írtad!) is poorly formed in Hungarian. Without a comma it, strictly speaking, means: "for me (for my benefit) you wrote it well". It should be "Értem, jól írtad!" Interestingly the lack or presence of the comma makes a difference in English as well: "I understand you wrote it well" and "I understand, you wrote it well" mean slightly different things.


----------



## Zsanna

Gorilla, thanks for your consistent good answers.

Fredsky, welcome to our forum and  for your comments above.
*************************************************************

Edit: Gorilla, context was _not_ provided, just a sentence in the title and it is easy to forget by the time you read the comments.


----------

